# Breders in California



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Have any of you heard of Richelieu Maltese in Knightsen, CA and
Malta's Angels Maltese in Valley Springs, CA ?
My hubby's boss loves out girls and he and his wife are thinking of getting a maltese and they ask me if I could help them find abreder near us.

Thanks!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i got my malts from Irma (shes in the daily news) and she lives in Santa Paula, California. the only problem i have is that the puppies were shipped from a breeder in missouri. but irma has sold dogs to Magic Johnson and Tia and Tamera (those twins that had their own tv show). shes really knowledgable and cares for her dogs. i forget the phone number, but she advertises "gorgeous baby doll face maltese"

i havent had any problems with my malts, they're super cute and very intelligent


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Doctorcathy


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

I'll give you a couple of breeders in CA. 
Ju-Le's Maltese-Escondido, CA. (760)749-2270
And try Maltas Angels


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Eek! Here I go again. Missouri has some good breeders but is known for puppymill operations. From everything I've learned in the 3 years I've had Pico, I would never buy from a third party. Missouri and Utah (Mormons) are hotbeds of puppymill activity and breeders from there deserve a premise visit to be checked out before purchase.

Example: Hollybelle. Early in this breeders career, she was respected and apparently respectable. The past few years her operation went the worst kind of puppymill route and went sharply downhill. You will never know unless you get on premise and inspect it closely. I know some have tried the dreaded MO list and been rebuffed by the attitude. (I've never t/w anyone on that list but I think it's time I did just to see what the heck the deal is) but I believe they are that way because there is so much demand for this breed and since they are not puppymills they only have a few pups and can be snootily choosy and probably don't feel they have to even be polite. Yes, you might have to beg and grovel to get one of these finely bred and gently socialized pups but the Hollybelle mess has made such a strong impression on me that I just can't bear any support of puppymills, however inadvertent. I'm talking through my hat here because I've never talked with or visited with any of the MO list breeders but the scuttlebutt says this is so.

Would you really rather purchase a puppy from who-knows-where or from a genuinely ethical breeder? It is so easy to let your emotions get the best of you when looking into the limpid eyes of these furbabies


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

I am convinced that if MO allowed more discussion of breeders, Hollybelle wouldn't have gone on the way she did so long. Very sad situation. I'm really glad this site allows discussion and recommendations!

Richelieu Maltese is supposed to be good, from what I've heard.


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

On a puppymill education site (www.prisonersofgreed.org) I learned that Missouri, Nebraska, Kansas, iowa, Arkasas, Oklahoma, and Pennsylvannia (Amish country especially) are top producing puppymill states.


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

www.nopuppymills.com is another good site for puppymill education; great forums there, too.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I got my puppy from Martha Thomas in Yucca Valley (760) 760-365-1679...Chanel she is 4 months old and is already very well potty trained, calm, great docile demeanor, and has all black points and a nice coat. In CA, the prices run $1500 - $2500 for Maltese. Boys start at $1500 and the girls start at $2000. I felt bad spending $2000 for her, but I prefer buying from a show breeder...







From what I understand, I think she still has 2 male Maltese available.

I just couldn't see spending $2500 for a female Maltese, I thought it was getting too insane. THey are very trendy over here.

~Just a thought.


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Elegant!







I'm sorry if I didn't say *Welcome!* to you & Chanel yet!!







I live next door in Las Vegas and had to get my puppy from a breeder in CA. I picked out a male pup and paid the price that you mentioned... I never thought I would spent that much for a dog but I wanted to make sure I got a pup from a reputable breeder! I agree that pricing depends on the popularity of the breed too. I hope malts aren't popular for the wrong reasons. I hope the reason for the price is for careful selected breeding for health, breed standard, etc... Oops, sorry to ramble on! ^_^
Chanel sounds like a wonderful little girl and can't wait to see pics of her!

*4 more wks til my little guy comes home!!*


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi suposedly came from a breeder named Joann Shadow
from iberia MO
anyone hear of her


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Maxismom,
I have never heard of her, but I live in CA. I also did not see her name on the American Maltese Association's website. But that doesn't mean too much either. I looked her name up on the AKC suspension list that I recently posted and I didn't see her name!









puppy*luv,
Thanks for the welcome! What is the name of the breeder that you chose? I never thought I would spend that much too, even though I was fine with it BEFORE I signed the check and left the breeder's house







But Chanel was worth it. The breeder shows her dogs, so I felt more secure with her because she was breeding to find a puppy to show. I think Chanel is great because I got her at 4 months...I didn't have to deal with the potty training and teething as much. She already has a good set of choppers!! She has excellent temperment. THe breeder had two females, Chanel and another one. She told me that she kept both of them so long because she couldn't decide which one she was going to show...she kept the other one because she walked more on a leash than Chanel...but Chanel does fine on the leash.

So...Oh, and I also hope they aren't bred for the wrong reasons. On The Simple Life (yes, I watch that show h34r: ) Paris Hilton has that cute Chihuahua, and Nicole has a Shizu...I wonder if those two breeds are more popular because they are shown on tv. I hope not. And then Britney Spears getting one from a stinkin' pet shop wasn't a wise move either.









~Elegant


----------



## snuggles07 (Oct 3, 2004)

i have a male and female adult maltese they are apri registered my female should be having a litter in first of april i sell for 700.00-950.00 if you are interested let me know [email protected] i live in azusa 20 miles from la thanks becky


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Both of those breeders are reputable breeders. Richelieu Maltese is very well known and is one of the top breeders/handlers in the US. One of their maltese - CH White field Here Comes Trouble is one of the top maltese. Malta Angel from what I hear is also very reptuable.

I have never heard of the other breeders. Irma to me sounds like a broker which I will stay away from. I would not trust people that import their puppies from Missouri for resale. Eeek! Others sound like backyard breeders but then again, they may truly love their maltese and care for them even though they don't show.

I know a few breeders in California. If you are interested, please contact me privately. A few have litters available or coming up.


----------



## Deanne3899 (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Jul 26 2004, 10:39 AM
> *Maxi suposedly came from a breeder named Joann Shadow
> from iberia MO
> anyone hear of her
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=5294*


[/QUOTE]
She's on the USDA List, unfortunately.

Deanne


----------



## Deanne3899 (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snuggles07_@Feb 13 2005, 06:46 PM
> *i have a male and female adult maltese they are apri registered my female should be having a litter in first of april i sell for 700.00-950.00 if you are interested let me know [email protected] i live in azusa 20 miles from la thanks becky
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35150*


[/QUOTE]
Snuggles,
Are you a breeder? What is "apri" registered? I haven't heard of that one.
Deanne


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

APRI is a puppy mill registry.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

"The registry used tells you a great deal about a breeder. In the U.S., puppies should be registered with AKC (American Kennel Club), UKC (United Kennel Club), the ARBA(American Rare Breed Association) or the foreign registries - the CKC (Canadian Kennel Club) or FCI (Federation Cynologique Internationally). These registries do not guarantee a good breeder or a well-bred dog, but unlike many other registries, they represent stricter standards. Many registries were started after the AKC instituted the Frequently Used Sires (FUS) requirement which requires DNA certification of a male dog used to sire more than 7 litters in his lifetime. Some litters have been turned down by the AKC because of violation of this requirement and many other breeders are boycotting AKC as they cannot, or will not, meet AKC's more stringent requirements for breeders. 

Some examples of alternative registries that should set off alarms that you are not dealing with a responsible breeder include: 
ACA (American Canine Association) 
APR (American Purebred Registry) 
APRI (America's Pet Registry Inc.) 
ARU (Animal Registry Unlimited) 
CKC (Continental Kennel Club) 
FIC (Federation of International Canines) 
USKC (United States Kennel Club) 
WKC (World Kennel Club) 
WWKC (World Wide Kennel Club)"


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have always thought it was a good idea to allow open discussions of breders and recommend breeders. I did not understand why Maltese Only did not allow it until this thread. The poster listed two reputable breeders but the remaining replies consisted of puppy mills, brokers and back yard breeders. I would be deeply saddened to see someone on the right track get put on the wrong track. We should all be extremely careful about who we recommend and do our research properly.

We should not be allowed to use this board as a venue to sell puppies. Breeders who wish to advertise should contact Joe and have their business card placed on the main site after they pass some sort of evaluation. Just because someone post on this board doesn't make them reputable, ethical or good. I don't mean to be mean to the breeder who registers through APRI but the registry has always been a red flag. I have also seen other backyard breeders who don't know much about the beed advertise and sell puppies on the list. I am a little sadden by this because the people who suffer are the good puppy homes looking for a healthy puppy to love.

I don't want to be critical and I am highly supportive of this board. I still believe in an open discussion of breeders and products. I am glad we have people here who knows and put out warnings so no one gets hurt.


----------



## Deanne3899 (Jan 8, 2005)

I agree CharmyPoo. 
I don't know "snuggles" or Irma, but a puppy mill registry (Thank you again, LadysMom!) & broker do not bode well for those looking for a reputable breeder or Maltese. I do not think that anyone should be allowed to list puppies for sale on Spoiled Maltese. We all know how to find a reputable breeder or we can ask how.

Deanne


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Feb 14 2005, 09:45 AM
> *I have always thought it was a good idea to allow open discussions of breders and recommend breeders.  I did not understand why Maltese Only did not allow it until this thread.  The poster listed two reputable breeders but the remaining replies consisted of puppy mills, brokers and back yard breeders.  I would be deeply saddened to see someone on the right track get put on the wrong track.  We should all be extremely careful about who we recommend and do our research properly.
> 
> We should not be allowed to use this board as a venue to sell puppies.  Breeders who wish to advertise should contact Joe and have their business card placed on the main site after they pass some sort of evaluation.  Just because someone post on this board doesn't make them reputable, ethical or good.  I don't mean to be mean to the breeder who registers through APRI but the registry has always been a red flag.  I have also seen other backyard breeders who don't know much about the beed advertise and sell puppies on the list.  I am a little sadden by this because the people who suffer are the good puppy homes looking for a healthy puppy to love.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think what happens is that topics morph a bit. The original post was almost a year ago. If someone asks about breeders in California, it opens the discussion up.....

I think a discusssion of breeders along with our experiences with them is an extremely valuable service to SM's members and makes SM a key go-to source for those who have questions regarding breeders. As far as breeders selling puppies within the topic threads ... I absolutely agree with you that it should be verboten.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I absolutely agree with all the "regulars" that this site should not become the venue for selling puppies. I do think that lots of valuable information on available rescues is a good thing, so I would recommend that as an "exclusion" to any no-sales policy. I for one, would never purchase a puppy from someone I didn't know or research. I do think it is helpful to get information regarding breeders. Opinions are just that, and while some may not agree, I'd rather have all the information and opinions of this great group of malt lovers than no opinions at all. But sales....no.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I also agree that there should be no selling here. The breeder information is really helpful. If I had not already found my wonderful breeder before I found SM I would have asked if anyone had info about her. Also the discussions regarding prices are very helpful.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Fortunately, Joe set up this special section for puppy mills and breeders so I just hope anyone considering a Maltese puppy will come here first and learn about what to look for and what to avoid when they select their breeder.

Joe, is there anyway to "pin" some of the information permanently on the top of this section, like the link to the USDA breeders and brokers list, and the Humane Society list of how to find a responsible breeder, the list of reputable regsitries and those that should "raise red flags", the American Maltese Association list of breeders, etc.

Also the links to prisoners of greed and nopuppymills.com for those who may not know the connection between pet shops and puppy mills or even what a puppy mill is.

There has been some valuable information posted here, but as the topics get old or morph, much of it may be lost.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I got my girl from Kelly's Maltese in Corning, around 150 miles north of San Francisco. http://www.kellyco.com/maltese.

And she is healthy and beautiful!

Ann


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Feb 14 2005, 11:06 AM
> *Fortunately, Joe set up this special section for puppy mills and breeders so I just hope anyone considering a Maltese puppy will come here first and learn about what to look for and what to avoid when they select their breeder.
> 
> Joe, is there anyway to "pin" some of the information permanently on the top of this section, like the link to the USDA breeders and brokers list, and the Humane Society list of how to find a responsible breeder, the list of reputable regsitries and those that should "raise red flags", the American Maltese Association list of breeders, etc.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Great idea... yes there are some "standard" links that would be great to have easily available because we have to keep re-posting them as they get farther down the list of topics.....


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

This thread is proof positive that "self-regulating" works! Unlike the other site where they have so little respect for the forum members that they censor the posts and regulate everything minutely.

Did you see how quickly that puppymill broker got "outed"? And no more heard from, either.

Spoiled Maltese Rocks, says this grandma!


----------



## Deanne3899 (Jan 8, 2005)

Pamela, you're so right!








Interestingly and disturbingly though, if you look at snuggles 11 posts on SM, she just got her dog(s) in the fall.














Maybe those links SHOULD be really big, colorful & obvious for new people!
Deanne


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Deanne3899_@Feb 14 2005, 12:51 PM
> *Pamela, you're so right!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh, good lord, you are right! I re-read her few posts. These are her first Maltese and she obviously bred the female on her first heat. Since that poor dog is too young for any genetic testing and registered with a "puppy mill" registry, run, don't walk, from these puppies!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Feb 14 2005, 09:45 AM
> *We should not be allowed to use this board as a venue to sell puppies.  Breeders who wish to advertise should contact Joe and have their business card placed on the main site after they pass some sort of evaluation.  Just because someone post on this board doesn't make them reputable, ethical or good.  I don't mean to be mean to the breeder who registers through APRI but the registry has always been a red flag.  I have also seen other backyard breeders who don't know much about the beed advertise and sell puppies on the list.  I am a little sadden by this because the people who suffer are the good puppy homes looking for a healthy puppy to love.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35221*


[/QUOTE]

I agree ....


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Guys 
We bought Summer from a third party a nice young lady who opened up a darling doggie spa and store. She has a couple of breeders out of LA that she uses and she checks them all out looks at the sire and dam.. Summer came from a breeder named Maureem Karn in Sunland CA has anyone ever heard of her ?
Summer's Sire was Shaw's Morro Bay Mikey and the Dam is Shakarns Emily
is there any where i could go a see if Summer comes for a good line ? I have her Ceritfied Pedigree and all the sire's dam' back three genrations just curious who the dogs our?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Theresa,
Maybe you could post the pedigree and we can see if any of the dogs are familiar. I have heard of the Shaw kennel name. I believe her name is Jennifer Shaw and she is a reputable Maltese breeder and handler in Canada.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 22 2005, 11:22 AM
> *Theresa,
> Maybe you could post the pedigree and we can see if any of the dogs are familiar.  I have heard of the Shaw kennel name.  I believe her name is Jennifer Shaw and she is a reputable Maltese breeder and handler in Canada.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=64290*


[/QUOTE]
Hi , I would appricate that alot here's her certified pedigree 

SummerTrigueiro
 Whelped 12/05/04
Breeder Maureen Karn

Sire: Shaw's Morro Bay Mikey 
Dam: Shakarns Emily

Shaw's Morro Bay Mikey's 
Sire: Shakarns Micro Man 
Dam: Mindy Rose



Shakarns Micro Man 's 
Sire: Shadow Hills Timmy Topper 
Dam; Polster's Sweet Pea 



Mindy Rose's 
Sire: Ruby's Spike Sun
Dam: Maggie's Jingle Belle

Shakarns Emily's
Sire: Shakarns Micro Man
Dam: Shakarns Crimson

Shakarns Micro Man 's 
Sire: Shadow Hills Timmy Topper
Dam: Polster's Sweet Pea

Shakarns Crimson's
Sire: Shakarns Alex
Dam: Sadow Hills Angel Face

they all have Wh blk pts eccept Shadow Hills Timmy Topper he is WH


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 18, 2005)

sorry if this is O/T, but has anybody heard of:

http://www.eneidasmaltese.com/

they are located in Simi Valley, CA


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sunnydays_@May 26 2005, 11:42 PM
> *sorry if this is O/T, but has anybody heard of:
> 
> http://www.eneidasmaltese.com/
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Haven't heard of them before. I did notice on the site they say "It stands about 5 in. (12.7 cm) high at the shoulder and weighs from 2 to 7 lb (0.9-1.4 kg)." The standard is under 7, with 4-6lbs preferred.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Theresa_@May 22 2005, 08:15 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Summer is Ruby Jeans sister!! OMG-We bought Ruby Jean this past November from Maureen Karn and her daddy is Shaw's Morro Bay Mikey and her mom is Shakarns Crimson-so same daddy but different mama's!!!





















Looking at Summer she looks tiny like Ruby. How much does Summer weight? Ruby is 4 lbs. I notice Summers face is white--Ruby has tear staining problems!! Wow this is so interesting and exciting to find her sister!!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom+May 27 2005, 08:37 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Summer is Ruby Jeans sister!! OMG-We bought Ruby Jean this past November from Maureen Karn and her daddy is Shaw's Morro Bay Mikey and her mom is Shakarns Crimson-so same daddy but different mama's!!!





















Looking at Summer she looks tiny like Ruby. How much does Summer weight? Ruby is 4 lbs. I notice Summers face is white--Ruby has tear staining problems!! Wow this is so interesting and exciting to find her sister!!















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66042
[/B][/QUOTE]







OMG Summer is almost 6 mos. and is 3lbs 6oz. and yes she was the smallest of the 3 pups 
Summer has bad tear stains too. Did you see the post about polydent denture cleaner.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes I did see that post about Polident and I'm going tonight to buy it and try it on Ruby Jean!! I sure hope it works on her-I've tried everything!!
What a coincidence huh??? I wish you were closer and could come to the maltese meetup tomorrow!!! Ruby Jean's personality is very very sweet and shy. How about Summer's??


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom+May 27 2005, 10:37 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Summer is Ruby Jeans sister!! OMG-Wow this is so interesting and exciting to find her sister!!















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66042
[/B][/QUOTE]
Wow ,how exciting & how neat that you found each other on SM


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

thats such a cool coincidence~! you guys should compare pics


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes! I definitely want to see more pics of Summer and hopefully I can post some of Ruby.







I'm so excited to find Ruby's sister!!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@May 27 2005, 06:01 PM
> *Yes I did see that post about Polident and I'm going tonight to buy it and try it on Ruby Jean!! I sure hope it works on her-I've tried everything!!
> What a coincidence huh??? I wish you were closer and could come to the maltese meetup tomorrow!!!  Ruby Jean's personality is very very sweet and shy. How about Summer's??
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







Oh I wish we could have come to the meetup how fun would that be? And yes Summer is very very sweet she







people I've taken her alot of places started when we first got her she loves to go places , She's very stubborn







I have some pics.in the gallery the're not real good ( I take the worst pics) will try and get some really good close ups will look up Ruby Jean

also where is Chino? I know LA area pretty good I go down every 2 month to Cedar Sinai and we've gone to the Newport area alot Maybe if you ever have another meet up we could come not that far..


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

i'm looking to get l.e. a little brother or sister sometime in late 2005 - early 2006. Theresa, what breeder in CA did summer come from? after doing a bunch of research recently, i think i got l.e. from some sort of puppymill. l.e. has been great so far, but i don't want to even think that i'm supporting a puppymill-sort operation. i hate to think that my little baby is the result of poor breeding and care, but i definately want to be sure that the next puppy i get is from a reputable breeder. my only problem is that i can't spend an arm and a leg on another puppy. would you be able to pm me with the info? or if anyone else has any suggestions for a reputable breeder in CA. i'd be willing to drive anywhere in CA. --thanks!!


----------

